# Not to brag, BUT....



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Two new arrivals last night and they're both doelings! So sorry for all those who pray for girls and get boys  lol ok ok, so this birth was very unexpected! My girl Bambi wasn't due for another week and it was blazing hot out! At like 5 or so I noticed her sides had dropped and it was getting a little sunken in by her tail. So I called mom in a panic and said please leave work now and get some straw! So she rushed home, we put some straw in the pen, and 15 minutes later she's pushing! No plug until minutes before the baby was coming. So I was very confused. The first girl came out in probably 5 minutes. And I didnt know why but the bag was orange. What does that mean? And the fluid was a dark yellow. But she came out, I cleaned off just her face to let her breathe, and bambi got to work! Then about 30 minutes later the next girl comes out! Her birth took about 1 minute, and the bag was a normal color. They're so stinkin cute!!! Anyway, is the orange and yellow normal? Everyone is nursing on their own and very talkative and active!


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pictures


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaaw! They are sooo cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So cute! Love the picture of the one peeking out from behind mom. Congrats pn the girls!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats! What an awesome mum and cute babies


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are so precious!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on your unexpected girls! It was a pleasant surprise I'm sure


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh it was! She barely let me have to be nervous


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are adorable  and lucky you for getting girls!!


----------



## LaurieW (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats. They are very cute!


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

They are so funny. When they're up, they're up. And when they're tired they really commit to their naps lol we named them Penny and Belle. Penny being the darker one and Belle being the light one


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cute! Congrats!

There is a reason for the bag/fluid discoloration that I've read before and I just can't quite remember what it is! I believe it might be that sometimes the kid gets a bit stressed during labor and has a bowel movement? Hopefully someone can explain better!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I believe your right ^^about that. 

Those babies are adorable !!! So is momma , what a pretty girl 
Congrats on your doelings , glad all are doing well .
Very nice names BTW


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mom's udders are quite full anf the babies the dont drink very much. Should it be ok to milk her out by at least half to get some pressure off of her? I know the older they get the more they drink but she acts like shes so uncomfortable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, if it's yellow, or a dark color the kid was probably stressed and peed. If it's really gross, brown gooey globs, and dark fluid, they were very distressed, and pooped and most likely peed.

Cute kids! Congrats on them both being girls!

You can milk her out all the way if you want, or 3/4 of the way, or half way, whichever you want to do.


----------



## kbrenton92 (Oct 7, 2013)

I accidently deleted my picture of when she came out. But it was the color of......maybe if you mixed orange juice and molasses. Thats so interesting that they can feel that. Kinda sad but interesting. And about mikking I just didnt want to take all if any colostrum from the girls. But I will milk her out completely and see how much it fills up again. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They only need colostrum in the first 24 hours, not even that much really, an ounce per pound of bodyweight, and then they can go straight to milk 
And beings as she kidded last week, there won't be hardly any colostrum, just trace amounts.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I milk my doe out in the am .... She full right back up .... If I don't she practically begs me to


----------

